# bad egg :(



## ChildhoodDream (Sep 5, 2016)

well i just found out that one of the two eggs of my pigeon is rotten cause it really reeks now... but the other one is not... can the bad egg affect the other good egg? and why the other one is bad and the other one is still good?
and what do i needed to do?

please help


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes get rid of the bad egg it is of no value and can contaminate the other one. Sometimes an embryo just dies in shell, I had that happen but the other egg hatched. Both were incubated the same but only one made it.


----------



## ChildhoodDream (Sep 5, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Yes get rid of the bad egg it is of no value and can contaminate the other one. Sometimes an embryo just dies in shell, I had that happen but the other egg hatched. Both were incubated the same but only one made it.


i see i see thanks man, do you have any idea why the egg died or the embryo died?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Could be that it wasn't even fertile but the only way you'd know that is to open it and look (eggtopsy) prepare to hold your breath though because imagine the smell once released.


----------



## ChildhoodDream (Sep 5, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Could be that it wasn't even fertile but the only way you'd know that is to open it and look (eggtopsy) prepare to hold your breath though because imagine the smell once released.


probably the stench of davey jones kraken foul breath gonna take some pics then post it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Anything could have caused the egg to be bad. Maybe never fertilized. Doesn't really matter anyway, as the male took off, and the female hasn't been around. She probably wouldn't take care of them anyway without the male.


----------

